# Sig P250 vs Taurus 24/7



## stickfisher (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry to make my first post a "vs" thread, but I need some advice to help me pull the trigger on my purchase (bad pun, I know). Anyway, my purchase is very much driven by price. So I'm not really considering a Glock, Walther or HK, etc. I also have several things I want to do with the gun. Mainly I'd like it for home defense and get my wife trained up on it, occasional concealed carry, and recreational range shooting. So I need a gun that is safe, reliable, and accurate (don't we all?) I know no gun can do all of these things perfectly, especially within budget. But, there seems to be a few options out there that will get me close. I think I have it narrowed down to either the Sig P250 or the Taurus 24/7. I'm looking for a little guidance. This quest started when I wanted to get back into shooting and was just looking for a target or plinker 22lr. I came to the conclusion that my first gun purchase should be one that could defend my family and save the "fun gun" for later. Plus, my local range rents 22's for like $6 if I want to go hurl some cheap lead. 

Thanks for all your help.

gh


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would go with the Sig P250 myself, just because of the gun's modularity.:mrgreen:


----------

